# Kids' safety saddle?



## CiscoKidd (Dec 5, 2008)

in my opinion i would just go for a saddle meant for children, or maybe those double ones. I would stay far away from a strap keeping your child on your horse, no matter how gentle he is. For example the horse could fall down, and there would be no way for a child to fall off in an emergency.

just my opinion though.


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Are you describing what was mentioned in this thread? Some good replies here...
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-videos/must-dumbest-bideo-out-there-19492/


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Personally, I would never strap my child on a horse or pony. If they aren't coordinated enough to keep themselves on the horse, they aren't ready to ride and as someone else said, they "can't" fall off, even if the horse spooks, falls, etc.

I have ridden since before I was born and I rode bareback first on a big buckskin mare from around 2 1/2 yrs. up. My sister and I developed really good instincts for staying with a horse. It's hard to find a "pony" saddle that fits a horse.

I don't know how you feel about riding double but there are "buddy" saddles that strap on behind your saddle and fit a small child.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Betony1 said:


> My two year old has been desperate to ride one of our horses. I have a very nice, gentle quarter horse but he's big and I don't feel comfortable just putting her in a regular saddle, even a kids sized one. I've been trying to find out what those straps are that they use in pony rides that help the kids stay in the saddle ... it's just a wide leather band that either attaches to the horn or the pommel and wraps around the child's back to help stabilize them in the saddle. I have no idea what this would be called or where to look for one, or if they even exist outside of the pony-ride world, but I feel like my daughter would be a lot safer if she had something helping to secure her in the saddle. Sorry if I sound like an overprotective mom (but that's kind of what I am ...)
> 
> Anyone know?
> 
> ...



Becki,

Maybe you are referring to Buddy Stirrups by Abetta ?

Abetta Buddy Stirrups


----------



## Betony1 (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm not talking about putting her in the saddle and letting her go for a canter. I am talking about lead-lining her in such a way that I don't have to have one hand on her and one hand on the halter. 

I have seen these types of saddles on pony rides pretty much wherever I've seen pony rides, and I'm a bit surprised that they seem to be considered so universally dangerous. I'd have thought that would be a huge liability for a business that regularly puts inexperienced kids on horses. I'm sure their insurance policies must be expensive as it is.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't know much about this, but I think the best seatbelt you could have for a child that young is one person leading, and one person at their side holding them steady.


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 13, 2008)

The safest way for a child that age to ride is with an adult walking beside them and another one leading as claireauriga suggested. With helmet. Never strapped in.
I used to ride my kids behind me with an Abetta Buddy Seat (walking) but took off the stirrups as a child's foot can easily fall through. When my kids were old enough and had the body strength and coordination to learn how to ride in the saddle, in the arena, I ordered a nice western childs size saddle (12.5-13 inch seat) with full quarter bars and it fits both my horses just fine. It wasn't inexpensive but it has sure lasted and is ready for another set of kids when the time comes. I smile when I see it there in the tack room!


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

claireauriga said:


> I don't know much about this, but I think the best seatbelt you could have for a child that young is one person leading, and one person at their side holding them steady.


I agree. That's how my husband and I did it with my little one. She was up on a horse at 8 months old that way, lol.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

How about getting one of those straps that tie around the horse's neck? no idea what they are called but they are normally used when kids learn how to jump that way they have something to hold on to when they go in 2 point. Hold onto the strap instead of the mane. 

Not sure that tying something to the saddle would be safe. How about starting them in a western saddle? would that be an option?


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

CacheDawnTaxes said:


> How about getting one of those straps that tie around the horse's neck? no idea what they are called but they are normally used when kids learn how to jump that way they have something to hold on to when they go in 2 point. Hold onto the strap instead of the mane.
> 
> Not sure that tying something to the saddle would be safe. How about starting them in a western saddle? would that be an option?


 I'm pretty sure that those are just stirrup leathers But whatever works...


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

would something like this help?

Children's Wintec Saddle - Dover Saddlery.

It isn't shown with stirrups so I dont know if you can put them on


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I put kids on bareback or with a plain bellyband to hold onto or any type of saddle, but I'd never strap them in. Kids are remarkably resilient and if your horse is quiet, explain to your daughter that they must both learn about each other. With a saddle or without, but definitely "no attaching of child to horse" let your daughter sit on the horse first. Let her experiment with her own balance up there. Let her slide off into your arms. Let her lean forward, back, side to side, have her do airplane up there... anything at all. Then a few steps forward and a few steps back... once she has found her balance and you have found a comfort zone, you may feel differently.

When I was just a baby, my neighbour had two big ol' Clydes and he would walk them down the road to our house, just so my siblings and I could sit on the horses and be led around the yard. Bareback and hold on to the mane. No one owned a saddle then -- that was for "dem city folks".


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

xilikeggs0 said:


> I'm pretty sure that those are just stirrup leathers But whatever works...


Is that what they are?? would have to be some pretty dang long stirrup leathers :roll:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

CacheDawnTaxes said:


> Is that what they are?? would have to be some pretty dang long stirrup leathers :roll:


not if you attach 2 together:wink:


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

appylover31803 said:


> would something like this help?
> 
> Children's Wintec Saddle - Dover Saddlery.
> 
> It isn't shown with stirrups so I dont know if you can put them on


That's an English lead line saddle. They are perfect for little ones, with the handle in the front. You use English stirrup leathers and safety irons with it. 4" or 4.25" peacock irons are the way to go with kids, that way if they do fall, their foot won't get hung up.

With the OP's daughter only being 2 years old, she might not have the arm strength to hold on to the handle though. I'd still want an adult walking next to her with a hand on her leg or on the back of the saddle ready to catch her.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

ahh I didn't know that was a leadline saddle. Thanks luv2ride!

Obviously I dont have kids and thought that would be good, but I do understand that a 2 year old would probably not be able to hold themselves up there.

I do think an adult walking next to the child would be the safest thing. Maybe even 2 adults on either side in case the little girl started slipping to either side.


----------

